# Skyline R34 GTR WANTED (Info below)



## WRLLC (Sep 1, 2019)

Hello, 

Long time reader but never really signed up. Have previously had a Skyline GTR before but would like to get a 34 GTR now.

Budget approx £35-60k which I appreciate thats quite a wide range but would be nice to see all examples around.

I've seen the cars that are publicly for sale (and have been for a while), but would very much like to consider owners cars before going down this route. 

Reasonably flexible on colour and spec for now, but would be nice to see some tuning/exterior parts fitted.

Feel free to send me a private message to discuss further.

Based in UK but will travel around.

Thanks!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Think most maybe sceptical putting up details of their pride and joy given you only have 1 post.

Try posting elsewhere and introducing yourself etc.


----------



## WRLLC (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you for the heads up - happy to be quite transparent and call to discuss etc. If I don't get offered anything, then I'll just stick with one of the importers / dealers.

Suppose a brief intro here, I used to have s GTR and various other jap spec cars I used for track days, however moved on to 'slightly' more prestigious / valuable marques. Unfortunately I just don't seem to enjoy them in the same way.. So hopefully returning back to the fold / re-attend meets again I can find that fun again!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I see you’re local. If you need any help, tips or advice, feel free to get in touch.


----------

